# hacer un audifono inalambrico con sistema Bluetooth



## apolosal1 (Oct 20, 2007)

Quiero hacer un audifono economico para los que tienen problema de audicion. Que necesito ademas de un microfono un parlante y un amplificador?


----------



## ciri (Oct 20, 2007)

Si es para las personas con problema de audición, creo que la ganancia del amplificador tiene que ser muy alta.


----------

